# NY Cat needs home -- very friendly!!



## CinderandWhiskersMom (Jan 27, 2005)

My friend John has been feeding a cat outisde his apartment that showed up approximately two weeks ago and won't leave. Very friendly. He's not sure if it is a male or female, but it lets him pick it up and has been trying to get into his house. His landlord said for them to catch it, because he is afraid it is going to eat his chickens. John says if his landlord catches it he will probably either dump it off in the woods somewhere, or at a shelter -- either way -- the outlook does not look good. If anyine knows of anyone looking for a very friendly cat in the NY area, please PM me. John is not much of a cat person, so I doubt he will be able to figure out if it is a male or female, but if someone is interested I will drive out to him and check myself and get any other info you want on the cat. Did I mention he/she is very, very, very friendly? John says all it does is stare in at them through their sliding door -- saying please, please, please take me in. It has been around his place for about two weeks, looks well fed and healthy and just wants love. (maybe lost -- I recommened he call his local shelters and vets and see if anyone is looking for the cat). It keeps trying to come in their place, but the landlord is definitely going to rid himself of the cat if he catches it. (Of course, the landlord does not know they have been feeding the poor thing.)

Update: I am now fostering this cat in my basement (thank you hubby!) But it really needs a forever home of its own. My basement isn't even heated, but it's better than the woods I guess. I hope the cat agrees.


----------



## CinderandWhiskersMom (Jan 27, 2005)

*NY are -- please give me a forever home!*

Hi. This is me, the cat. The people who are fostering me don't know if I am a neutered male or a female (boy are they dumb!). But they are guessing that I am female. They can't even figure out how to post my photo on this forum, but they have nice photos that they can e-mail if someone is interested. I am very unique looking, a cross between a grey and red tabby. Anyway, I am soooooooo lonely in their basement. I can hear them upstairs with their two dogs and two cats (which is why I am not allowed up there -- they say their one cat, Whiskers, would have a canary. -- But isn't that a good thing?) They come down here and pet me and spend a little time with me about three times a day, but they work, so I don't get a lot of their time. Yet I come running and I talk sooooooo much and rub on their legs and purr, even though I just met them. Boy would I love to have a home of my own one day.....


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

I have a friend in NY. I'll email my friend and see if she is looking for a cat. I'll give you an update when I find out.


----------



## CinderandWhiskersMom (Jan 27, 2005)

Thanks - that would be awsome -- as she as starting to get lonely -- I hear her cry down their sometimes at night. But she is sooooo sweet, I've never seen such a griendly cats, sits on your lap, purrs and drools! But my cat whiskers would totally flip out if I bring another cat up. (I think my dog Leah would freak too!) I have my fingers crossed!


----------

